# What size is your Hard Drive for 2010 with Navigation?



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was wondering if the 2010 owners with Navigation would look to see how big the hard drive says it is. The VW website says it should be a 30gb hard drive, I have a 20gb drive. Unless the drive is partitioned and I can't see the partition, I ended up with a smaller drive than I should have. You can check if you go into the menu. It will show what the total size is and the available amount left. It's like your computer hard drive at home. Total size less operating system, your pics, etcetera. Thanks, Steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Ours is a 30 Gig system. 4+ Gig is for system files and extras to run the unit (OS), another big chunk is for the NAV, and the rest is for you.

Most questions can be answered here: http://mofv.com/mygig/


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

58kafer said:


> Ours is a 30 Gig system. 4+ Gig is for system files and extras to run the unit (OS), another big chunk is for the NAV, and the rest is for you.
> 
> Most questions can be answered here: http://mofv.com/mygig/


What does your system actually say though? Does it say 30 gig total, available ??, or does it say 20 gig total, available ??. I am looking for the actual number in the unit, not the manual or window sticker. My old Journey was supposed to have a 20 gig system and it had more space than this so called 30 gig system, that are identical units. I am thinking I got the wrong hard drive for my unit. I heard someone else, I think on this forum, say they got the wrong unit as well.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Steveaut said:


> What does your system actually say though? Does it say 30 gig total, available ??, or does it say 20 gig total, available ??. I am looking for the actual number in the unit, not the manual or window sticker. My old Journey was supposed to have a 20 gig system and it had more space than this so called 30 gig system, that are identical units. I am thinking I got the wrong hard drive for my unit. I heard someone else, I think on this forum, say they got the wrong unit as well.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


Thanks, now I'm pissed ----I have 16.291 gig available, only using personally 0.39 for 1 CD and a few pics for the display. I'll have to recheck our Window Sticker, if it is listed there. But I was positive it was the 30 gig'r. Although at 16 gig that's 3500+ songs or the equivalent of 350 CD's. I probably wouldn't even use all of that, I love my SAT radio, this will be my 4th one on my acct.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I am familiar with the Mygig from my Journey. My Journey had a 20gb hard drive and was identical to this one. But it ended up having more than I have with what is supposed to be a 30gb hard drive. So something isn't right. I see two possibilities. 1. Chrysler installed the incorrect hard drive; or 2. VW ordered the part incorrectly. Either way, we are short roughly 10gb. 

While it may not seem like you need it now, you may eventually need it as time goes on. I am an advocate of you get what you paid for. And that means this as well.

I would appreciate it if some other folks could chime in here and let us know what their hard drive reads. If everyone has the 20gb, ie, 16gb models, then it wasn't a mis-build. If others have the 30gb, ie, 24gb models, then these vehicles were given the wrong part.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Steveaut said:


> While it may not seem like you need it now, you may eventually need it as time goes on. I am an advocate of you get what you paid for. And that means this as well.


Steve,

Your are 100% correct, wether I'll ever use the storage or not, if I'm supposed to have a 30 Gig, then I want my 30 Gig (less 4 gig for the system files and other junk). Of course it's not on our window sticker, but I know I saw it some where. Now, every Routan I look at on the dealers sites say 20 gig. I usually save a copy of certian web pages and convert them to PDF for further reference, but not this one:banghead:. Not that that would matter with their disclamiers at the bottom.

I keep seeing them advertised as :•Entertainment system -inc: AM/FM touch-screen stereo, *6-disc CD/DVD/MP3 changer*, hard disk, widescreen display, USB input, (6) speakers

Clearly they are not 6 disc changers????????

Hopefully others will chime in, someone with some black and white print as well.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

They are suppost to have 30GB HD and 6-disc in-dash changer. But as stated earlier, they put in the disclaimer to cover themselves should something change. Talk to your dealership and see what they say about it. Good luck.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's what I found on VW.com

Follow the link and under both standard AND optional features it lists the 30 Gig HDD for and *SEL* with RES and NAV.

In standard features:

•Touchscreen DVD navigation system with *30GB hard drive* and rearview camera

In optional features:
Includes SEL features, plus: 

DVD Rear Seat Entertainment System (RSE)

Dual 9" LCD roof-mounted video screens with remote control, wireless headphones, touchscreen AM/FM/DVD player system, *30GB hard drive*, USB input, music and photo storage, secondary DVD Player, MP3/capable, with auxiliary audio/video inputs
SIRIUS® Satellite Radio with 1-year trial subscription

Now the *SE* under standard options lists:
•AM/FM/6-CD in-dash sound system, MP3/DVD-compatible, with AUX-in; 6 speakers

and the SE under optional lists:
Includes SE features, plus:

DVD Rear Seat Entertainment System (RSE): dual 9" LCD roof-mounted video screens with remote control, wireless headphones, touchscreen AM/FM/DVD player system, *30GB hard drive,* USB input, music and photo storage, secondary DVD Player, MP3 capable, with auxiliary audio/video inputs

I see no mention of it anywhere on VW's site for a 20 Gig HDD?? We have our first scheduled maintenance in December so I'll be asking them for sure. If you find something out before please share. I'll try to dig something up on chryslerminivan.net.

Come on folks post up!

##Just checked my local Chrysler dealers site and the list the 30Gig for the T&C!!!!!!

Forgot the link:
http://www.vw.com/en/models/routan/...el.html#/tab=6e3f01401cd0909fdf4f24074f47981d


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I would appreciate it if other owners of the NAV radio would check to see what their hard drive size is and what they show as available. And if that person is out there that had the wrong radio before and VW fixed it for them, please post the details of your situation. If it is normal, that might be one thing, but if it is supposed to be a 30gb hard drive and some folks got the wrong one, then VW needs to know this and fix it.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Investigation*

Steve,

Here's what I have found so far. We have the 30 gig, but the NAV and stuff sucks up the space!! Here's what I have gathered from several sources---none of which I have confirmed but have just interpeted. I think that what we have is what we're supposed to have, just in todays world of selling Gigabytes and Terabytes, we buy into the notion of "we are getting 30 Gig" but in reality *we* only have a usable amout of 16.291 gig due to the preloaded stuff. I would still like to see others post up just to confim these numbers, we can't be the only two with the RER. Thanks to the mofv.com and wkjeeps for the info. 


On the "unofficial MYGIG Information site" http://mofv.com/mygig/ , on the left side scroll bar goto Frequently asked questions. Almost the bottom of the page you will see a table, the first on is the RER radios, it looks like on 07 they only had 8 Gig of "free space" and in 08 amd 09 they upped it to 16.3 gig of "free space".




Now on this jeep site I found this:
http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_radios.htm#RENhttp://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_radios.htm#REN
Scroll down to the RER and you will see it has listed as a 30 Gig only no 20 Gig.

RER navigation radio (MyGIG) 


AM/FM Stereo Radio with DVD player and navigation
30GB Hard Disk Drive
mini stereo audio jack
USB interface
6.5" touch screen. 




And on this page is the below data:
http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_nav_2.htm

Data File Transfer/Storage: 

2007 RER models: 20 GB HDD for Nav, Photo, Music (7 GB available for storage) 
*2008-up RER models: 30 GB HDD for Nav, Photo, Music (17 GB available for storage) *
2007-2008 REN models: 20 GB HDD for Nav, Photo, Music (7 GB available for storage) 
2009-up REN models: 30 GB HDD for Nav, Photo, Music (17 GB available for storage) 
2010-up RBZ models: 30 GB HDD for Nav, Photo, Music (17 GB available for storage) 
USB 2.0 port interface 
JPEG photo viewer 
Customizable screen background using your own photos 
Music file transfer 
CD/DVD to HDD


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info on this. I guess I learned something new about the hard drives. At least I know I got the correct size now.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Sawdust said:


>


That's about what my 2010 Routan SEL w/RSE & Nav looks like. Already have 4GB of music loaded onto mine, have more music to sort through and add.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sawdust said:


>


 My looks very close to that. I have an 09 SEL...supposed to be 30gig. I have Nav, but no RSE.


----------

